# LGB - MTS Central Station HELP!



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Kids were playing with the set under the tree and the front truck on the Mikado de-railed. The system shut down and now it won't work!
The power pack does but as soon as the MTS is hooked up, it "clicks" off!

This really stinks because I do not have many hours on it at all!

Please HELP!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi BGR, 

Can you give us a little more info--how are you controlling it? If you push the large emergency stop button on the handheld without any train on the track does it still not reset? 

Keith


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

standard loco remote... no it does not reset, it clicks off too fast. It acts like it shorts out? Is it repairable?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...maybe try unhooking all wires from the central station to the track and turn it on, then see if it still refuses to reset. Also, have you tried resetting it by pushing the reset button on the central station (sorry can't remember which one it is...push and hold...). 

Keith


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I've done all this... it seems the safety feature it has failed? It is a sealed box too or I could take it to a local electrician guru 

?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Which version is it? MTSIII? I would say call Klaus at Massoth- if anyone can solve it he can: 

Phone +1 (770) 886-6670 

Keith


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

He is recovering from Emergency dental surgery yesterday..... OUCH! 

WE wish him well.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch is right! That's too bad--poor Klaus!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple more questions: What is the pattern of the red LED flashing on the central station? Have a look at page 14/15 of the manual because that may help narrow down the source of the problem if you haven't already done so. Does your handheld LED also flash? I would try unplugging the loco remote and see what happens too.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

hhhhhhmmmm 
Both lights on the box give a quick flash and then shuts down. It is not the III (55006) but the previous one 55005 model. I have different directions on those pages of the manual. I am afraid it's fried! I should have sold it ALL and went battery power?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Bite your tongue! Battery power is the nickel cadmium plague! 

What are you using as a transformer feeding the 55005? 

Keith


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

hehe I know some on here would have loved to read that if they ever wonder into our forum!

















#50111 power pack, came with the set.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you unhook the 50111 from the central station and measure the output from it--try the reset button on it too. It's got to be something simple we're missing because the probability that you fried that hardware is low.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, I have no way of testing output so I went to another plug in a wall and after plugging in the 50111 it's green light come on. Then I hook up the MTS, black/white wire and as soon as I touched the white wire to the MTS all lights flash and shut down. 

Funny though... when I 1st plugged in the 50111, I had to push the reset button for it to come on.... ?


----------

